# Serverwechsel vollzogen



## Dok (18. Januar 2004)

Wie schon in den letzten Wochen angedeutet haben wir für unser Forum einen neuen Webserver um weiterhin genügend Leistung zu haben den ständig wachenden Besucherzahlen Herr zu werden.
Da ich gebeten wurde die Offtime so gering wie möglich zu halten habe ich in den letzten Tagen nach einem solchen weg gesucht (schließlich galt es 1.6 GB Daten umzuziehen) und auch gefunden. Aber mit der Technik will ich euch nicht langweilen. Die eigentliche Offtime konnte auf 20 min gekürzt werden. Ich bitte die Offtime zu entschuldigen aber ganz ohne war es nicht möglich.

Im Rahmen dieses Wechsels haben wir auch unsere Suchfunktion neu gestaltet um diese zu beschleunigen. Dazu ist es aber notwendig einen neuen Suchindex zu erstellen. Dies geschieht im Augenblick, daher wird die Suche in den nächsten 1-2 Stunden noch nicht vollständig funktionieren.

Im Augenblick sind alle Seiten die auf dem Server „doks-pages“ liegen nur über .com zu erreichen, von .de liegen Weiterleitungen die aber kurzfristig ausfallen können. Falls Ihr links gesetzt habt die auf eine .de zeigen (z.B. anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board) könnt ihr diese entweder in .com ändern (anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board) oder einfach warten. DeNIC wird auch diese Domain in den nächsten Tagen umstellen!!!
Die Anglerboard.de ist davon nicht betroffen!


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Dok!

Vielen Dank für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz!
20 Minuten ist doch wirklich ein Witz.. auf dem alten Server hatte ich z.T. deutlicher länger keinen Zugriff wegen zu vieler begeisterter User!

Dass ich im Moment nicht an mein Profil heramkomme (Error 404) liegt noch am Umbau, oder?

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Tim Truckle (18. Januar 2004)

Hi Dok,

man merkt, daß ein Profi das Board managed und den gestiegenen User-Zahlen Rechnung trägt. Dafür Dank!
Das Anglerboard ist eben die Nr. 1 unter den Angler-Foren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (18. Januar 2004)

Nun geht ja alles wieder. Super gemacht Dok und alle die daran gearbeitet haben. #h :m :z


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2004)

HI,

japp - geit! 
#6 #6 #6 

Begeistert, 
theactor #h


----------



## Karstein (18. Januar 2004)

Kompliment an DOK-Admin - funkschoniert alles bestens!

Gruß gen Hesche (hab vor Ewigkeiten bei Dir um die Ecke studiert, in Dieburg)

Karsten


----------



## angeltreff (18. Januar 2004)

Ich war natürlich ausgerechnet in den 20 min. online und habe fast einen Herzkasper bekommen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2004)

Moin Martin!
Du bist der Größte. Das muß ich einfach mal so sagen. Ich war zwar nicht online und habe davon gar nix mit bekommen aber was das für Arbeit bedeutet kann ich jetzt gut nachvollziehen denn ich bin im Moment mit meiner gegen das Ab gesehen doch sehr kleinen Seite auch beim umziehen von T- Online zu 1&1. Junge Junge ganz schön Arbeit. 
Darum sage ich noch mal Hut ab.


----------



## Kunze (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Dok!

Hut ab und Knicks!!! :m #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Dok

Du bist einfach genial.#6
So wie Dein Board stetig wächst,bist auch Du selbst an dieser feinen Sache gewachsen.
Mein Respekt vor Dir und Deiner Idee.:m 

Ich denke viele wissen was ein Serverumzug für Arbeit macht.
Das Du es in 20min geschafft hast diese riesen Seite umzulegen...ich kann nur noch den Hut ziehen.#h 

Danke für all Deine Mühen die Du mit dieser Seite und auch mit uns hast.:m


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2004)

:q
So, nun bin auch ich wieder hier... :q
(Isn Insider.... :q:q:q)

Man merkt deutlich, dass der nu mehr Dampf hat und die Surferei wieder in "gewohnter" Geschwindigkeit läuft, ohne dass die Kiste auf der anderen Seite meines Kabels die Waffeln streckt.


----------



## Jirko (18. Januar 2004)

super leistung von dir doc... verdient einfach mal höchste anerkennung #6

ist schon beeindruckend, wie du diesen spagat zwischen umzug mit der geringen offlinezeit (uns zuliebe #6) gemeistert hast... einfach phänomenal doc #h


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2004)

Booahh ist dat wieder fix jetzt...genial Dok#6


----------



## Micky Finn (18. Januar 2004)

Auf diesem Weg meinen Dank für all die Arbeit und Zeit das Board am laufen zu halten.
Datenumzug mit 1,6 Gig ist kein Pappenstiel. Klasse.

Andreas


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank und alles Gute weiterhin!


----------



## Nick_A (19. Januar 2004)

Hi Dok #h

wie immer klasse Arbeit...FUNKTIONIERT alles BESTENS und sehr schnell !  :m

TOP JOB...danke dafür! #6 #6 #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## petipet (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo Dok#h 
Hut ab, vor der "Maloche", wie wir im Ruhrgebiet sagen würden. Alles Gute und Gesundheit wünscht,

petipet#h


----------



## wodibo (19. Januar 2004)

#v #v #v 

Natürlich kam ich gerade zur offlinetime. Man war das ein Schreck!

#v #v #v


----------



## HeinzJuergen (19. Januar 2004)

Danke
#r 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## ollidi (19. Januar 2004)

Saubere Sache. Gratulation zu der geschafften Arbeit. :m
Ich habe zum Glück nichts bemerkt, weil ich zu der Zeit nicht im Board war.


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Januar 2004)

#r , ganz tolle Arbeit.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (19. Januar 2004)

Good Job!!:z :z :z #r #r #r #r


----------



## Achim_68 (20. Januar 2004)

Sauber Dok - klasse Arbeit!


----------

